# Industry avg gross margin



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just curious what others are seeing for Gross Margin. So far for the year I am at 41.14% and I am just curious how that compares.

Thanks Troy

Also have Googled "Screen printing gross margin"... have came up with a lot of business plans, but don't know that I would consider that correct information.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

When you say "this year", are you referring to calender year or fiscal? Either way, you're doing pretty damn good considering we're just now headed to the busy season.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

net before taxes at 35% would be good. is your gross sales price less cogs only or do you include fixed costs, non-cogs and labor?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

binki said:


> net before taxes at 35% would be good. is your gross sales price less cogs only or do you include fixed costs, non-cogs and labor?


I included all expense less a 3000 dryer that I just purchased. Thanks form the info.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

rawbhaze said:


> When you say "this year", are you referring to calender year or fiscal? Either way, you're doing pretty damn good considering we're just now headed to the busy season.


I was referring to Jan 1 through yesterday. 

Also I recalculated based on true GM and not total expense. (Rev - COGS)/Rev = 56.15% GM

Thanks again for the input.


----------

